# Early retirement in Spain



## paulandlinda (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi My wife and i are thinking of taking early retirement to spain,,both mid 50s, sell house in the uk and buy in spain,we have only just started looking into it,what pit falls should we look out for, Thanks 
Paul and Linda


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

paulandlinda said:


> Hi My wife and i are thinking of taking early retirement to spain,,both mid 50s, sell house in the uk and buy in spain,we have only just started looking into it,what pit falls should we look out for, Thanks
> Paul and Linda


HI,welcome to this truly outstanding forum where you will find a lot of knowledgeable people.First it would help if you could give a pacific area where you are thinking of as Spain is a big country.We could comment on the Málaga province as we have lived here for over 23years but would find it hard to comment on other provinces without having lived there.We have seen a hell of a lot of changes in that time.Some good,some bad,some indifferent.Like I said if you could give a pacific area you might get the answers you are looking for.Wishing you the best of luck.
A greeting.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

paulandlinda said:


> Hi My wife and i are thinking of taking early retirement to spain,,both mid 50s, sell house in the uk and buy in spain,we have only just started looking into it,what pit falls should we look out for, Thanks
> Paul and Linda


Hi Paul and Linda, that's exactly what we did ten years ago and we have never regretted it.

When looking for a house we made a very detailed check list of Essential, Desirable and Nice-to-have features, which was very useful in helping us come to a decision on the ground. If it didn't have all the "Essential" features (e.g. walking distance to shops and bars, no major work needed), no matter how attractive the location, it didn't go on the list.

We were lucky to find what we wanted fairly quickly in a lovely little town where we have settled in quite happily. I do believe this was luck rather than judgement however, and would recommend you to rent somewhere for a few months before committing to a purchase.


----------

